
The data firms ICE hires raise alarm about a hidden surveillance industry - johnshades
https://www.fastcompany.com/90248772/data-firms-ice-hires-raise-alarms-about-an-unseen-industry-giant-oak-palantir-thompson-reuters
======
Latteland
I think it's basically true that we are all under hidden commercial
surveillance at almost all times. Besides my cell phone tracking and selling
by my phone company, license plate readers track my movements, and my computer
usage is tracking. We only have our democratic government and rule of law to
prevent a despotic future of complete tracking. I honestly fear for people in
China and the horror of this ubiquitous tracking.

